# Lift Kit for a Travel Trailer ??



## Little-bit

Has anyone ever purchased a lift kit for a travel trailer. I need to raise my camper about inches. I searched the net but im haveing a hard time finding one. It has 2-1/2" axles.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Little-bit said:


> Has anyone ever purchased a lift kit for a travel trailer. I need to raise my camper about inches. I searched the net but im haveing a hard time finding one. It has 2-1/2" axles.


Without wondering why your lifting it, you can just buy longer "u" bolts at Husky or Trailer Wheel and Frame and jus put a spacer between the leaf springs and the axles. Are you doing this to level on the truck?


----------



## Knot Kidding

Do your leaf springs sit on top of the axles or does yor axles sit between the springs and the frame?


----------



## waterspout

Knot Kidding said:


> Without wondering why your lifting it, you can just buy longer "u" bolts at Husky or Trailer Wheel and Frame and jus put a spacer between the leaf springs and the axles. Are you doing this to level on the truck?





Knot Kidding said:


> Do your leaf springs sit on top of the axles or does yor axles sit between the springs and the frame?


x2 curious as to why though.


----------



## Little-bit

I have a 3/4 ton Dodge 4x4 with gooseneck hitch. The RV is a 94 model 5th wheel with an adapter to go from 5th wheel to gooseneck. When I hook up to the camper it isnt level and all the weight is on the back axles of the camper. I cant revise the adapter to make it any shorter because I wont have enough clearance between the camper and the truck bed. I only have about 13" now so going shorty isnt an option. I will look tonight to see if it is a spring over or under. If it is a spring under I guese I could switch it around without a whole lot of trouble. Man thats would be great. I cant believe I didnt think about that. That's why I asked you guys.... Thanks in advance.


----------



## waterspout

If it under and the spring cradle(leveler/the flat piece the spring settles on) is below,, you should be able to just flip the axle... But it may be a little tricky seeing it has the brakes and all,, just look at it. It may just roll with no problem


----------



## trodery

I usually just flip the axle when I encounter this problem. Post up a picture of the axle setup and we should be able to tell you if that is a possible solution to your problem.


----------



## Little-bit

I just remembered that both axles have a bow in them. It looks like they were manufactured this way for load and dont appear to be just bent. The bow is the same in both of them. The axles are constructed of 2-1/2" tube. I looked at the tires and the dont have an unusual wear on the side as if the axle was bent. If this is the case I wont be able to flip the axle over will I?


----------



## D.L.

Your not actually flipping the axle itself your putting it under the leaf spring instead of on top if thats how it is now.


----------



## waterspout

Like Terry said,, Pic???


----------



## Little-bit

waterspout said:


> Like Terry said,, Pic???


I will take some pics tonight and post-em up in the morning.


----------



## Little-bit

*Pictures*

Here are the pictures.


----------



## trodery

Yep....you can flip it!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Little-bit

What about the bow in the axles I mentioned earlier. Will this be a problem?


----------



## Little-bit

Ok maybe I am missing something but if I were to put the axle on top of the leaf spring Im going to lower the trailer. Right?


----------



## D.L.

Your not going to flip the axle you need to make new spacers to go between the axle and leaf springs and longer u bolts.


----------



## Little-bit

D.L. said:


> Your not going to flip the axle you need to make new spacers to go between the axle and leaf springs and longer u bolts.


Ok now I got it. Case closed.

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Knot Kidding

This is what your looking for. (Just don't understand why? Is your truck raised up?)


----------



## Little-bit

Yes my truck has about 3" of lift and Im running 33 inch tires. This combonation puts the top of the bed at 60".


----------



## BadBob

I've seen many lifted tt because of the truck sitting higher and for clearance in rough terrain 
longer ubolts and spacers


----------



## seabo

BadBob said:


> I've seen many lifted tt because of the truck sitting higher and for clearance in rough terrain
> longer ubolts and spacers


yep did mine, putting the axle under the springs was all i needed. the older model trucks didnt sit as high as they do now , 5th wheel rvs are way up there now from the factory, taller spring hangers, spacers taller tires etc.


----------



## justinsfa

You can get a rear block lift kit (designed for trucks) at just about any truck accessory place. They go by the 1/2".... A 1-2" block is normal for all the truck leveling kits you see running around.

If you trailer alot, you may look into a different leaf pack that will have more leafs, thus giving you more height.

Spacers, u-bolts and about an hour and you should be good to go.


----------



## CavassoCruisin

Another option, make sure you max out the tire size on the trailer - you can gain an inch or more that way too. Best of luck!


----------



## myronja

justinsfa said:


> You can get a rear block lift kit (designed for trucks) at just about any truck accessory place. They go by the 1/2".... A 1-2" block is normal for all the truck leveling kits you see running around.
> 
> If you trailer alot, you may look into a different leaf pack that will have more leafs, thus giving you more height.
> 
> Spacers, u-bolts and about an hour and you should be good to go.


me personally ive never seen a three leaf i would look into a 4 or 5 leaf spring my single axle boat trailer has a 4 leaf.jmo


----------



## justinsfa

myronja said:


> me personally ive never seen a three leaf i would look into a 4 or 5 leaf spring my single axle boat trailer has a 4 leaf.jmo


Some leaf packs have a more aggressive bow in them. I know I put Dakkar leaf packs on my Tacoma back in 2005 and it had the same number of leafs, but gave the truck 2.5" more rear height.

I doubt there is a big market for trailers though.... however, i do see alot of newer travel trailers running around that sit VERY high off the axles... looks a little top heavy.


----------

